

Ask HN: Has anyone tried python-on-a-chip on a Teensy++? - m_eiman

I've been thinking of getting a Teensy++ (discussed here before, info at http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/index.html and discussion at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=624327 ), mostly for the added analog inputs. Then I asked myself, and Google, if it would be possible to run Python on it, with the increased Flash and all.<p>Turns out that it's probably possible, using http://code.google.com/p/python-on-a-chip/ . Now I have new questions:<p>* Has anyone tried running e.g. python-on-a-chip on a Teensy++?<p>* If so, what's the speed like?<p>* Also, is support for the fancy peripherals included, or would I have to add bits and pieces of C to do that?<p>[edited for readability]
======
RiderOfGiraffes
For convenience:

<http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/index.html>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=624327>

<http://code.google.com/p/python-on-a-chip/>

